# Do pregnant dams need lactol milk?



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Hiya guys! I've just had a message from a Doberman breeder recommending I give my girl Lactol puppy milk. (shes 54 days) I've been giving her evaporated milk as I've been told it's really good for them for the milk flow? Also hes' told me to feed her sardines in sunflower oil as apparently it helps when shes giving birth? I've never heard of this-any opinions welcome, thanx xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Personally I would not give any extra calcium whilst your girl is in pup,
the only times I have ever heard of dogs with eclampsia is when they've been given calcium prior to birth, the fish & oils are great though 
Only give lactol or evaporated after the birth to help with milk flow, the more she drinks after, the better the milk comes in, but not before!


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Thanx, you're a star! Well I'll keep the evaporated milk till after the birth then I'll pop into tescos an pick up some sardines later, how many and how oftern sld I feed them to her? Thanx again xx


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

It's really important that your bitch is on a good quality food now. If you are feeding a complete, then I would suggest that you should now be feeding her the puppy variety. Then you can start giving her the milk when she's whelped. You can use evap if you want - some dogs don't tolerate cow's milk. Mine have all been ok with cows milk and I just add some evap to some ordinary milk to give it a bit of a boost. She will need to be taking in extra fluids when she's feeding puppies. 

I've never heard of giving sardines in oil to assist in easy births  But I do add sardines to my dogs' food every now and again, and my pregant and feeding bitches have always been given all sorts of extras - especially later in pregnancy when they can get a bit picky, particularly when it's hot.


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Thanx ridgielover, yer I'm not gunna give her any milk now, Shes on Eukanuba puppy complete.She's not really picky, she'l eat anything! xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi can you see pup moving about have you had a scan done


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

You can add a whole tin of sardines or tuna in oil to any meal once a day,
mine have all loved the fish...hth :biggrin5:


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Hiya, yer she LOVED em! shes bin digging loads today,in the shed? And made a lovelly hole on the grass! She's messed in the house 3 times today! I let her in and she poo'd like 5 minutes later!:frown2: I just keep thinking how cute the pups are gunna be!  xx


----------



## bobtail (Jun 1, 2009)

I was always told that plenty of water is what made lots of milk and we added extra calcium in the food. A good source being ground up egg shells. but that was years ago and I'm glad to have found this website as I am about to mate my Old English Sheepdog Lizzie when she come into season and am looking for all the help I can get as it has been 25 years since breedng my last litter. I have found your comments really encouraging.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

bobtail said:


> I was always told that plenty of water is what made lots of milk and we added extra calcium in the food. A good source being ground up egg shells. but that was years ago and I'm glad to have found this website as I am about to mate my Old English Sheepdog Lizzie when she come into season and am looking for all the help I can get as it has been 25 years since breedng my last litter. I have found your comments really encouraging.


Hi Bobtail & welcome 
You are absolutely right about water being the producer of milk, but 
those of us with small breeds in particular, whose fluid intake is almost non existant add evaporated or goats milk to increase the intake for milk production. It is advisable in this weather, to add anything you can to get the lactating girls to drink more so that they & the puppies don't dehydrate!
Egg shells are good if your dog is not picky 
I hope everything goes according to plan for you & Lizzie, there's generally someone around day & night to answer questions :001_tt2:


----------

